# Asus X52F webcam upside down



## SugaredSnow (Sep 9, 2012)

Well I've had my (notebook) laptop for about 2 years now and I was going through some programs a while ago and I remember accidentally uninstalling something but at the time I was sure what it was. Now, a couple of months later I go to use tinychat and the camera is upside down. So I try reloading and going onto life frame3 but that's upside down too. There is no option on life frame to rotate it so I'm not sure what I'm doing. I don't know much about drivers, I went to the Asus website and searched my model and everything, I randomly clicked the global download for all the camera drivers, I try again, nothing.

I've read a lot of other posts about this but I don't understand what they're saying. Sorry if I'm not the best person to be dealing with but I really need help.

Thanks so much xxxxxxx


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF the drivers here should work but you need to know which camera is installed ASUS - Notebooks- ASUS X52F this should help guide you a bit How to Find Unknown Device Drivers | eHow.com you can check the id against the info on the driver page and get the correct driver


----------



## SugaredSnow (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks for that, i followed the guide but my camera isnt listed as an unknown device. My windows system is a 32-bit i think, also i downloaded all of the camera drivers on the asus website and none of them have fixed it.

Any other advice?

I know that the problem started after i deleted some program or driver or something if that helps.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Did you try using system restore to a point before you did the uninstall,I realise this will put the program back but we can help you with that


----------



## SugaredSnow (Sep 9, 2012)

joeten said:


> Did you try using system restore to a point before you did the uninstall,I realise this will put the program back but we can help you with that


i didnt do any kind of restore, and i have no idea what program or driver i uninstalled at all.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

That is what I am suggesting you do a system restore see here on how to do it System Restore - Microsoft Windows


----------



## SugaredSnow (Sep 9, 2012)

joeten said:


> That is what I am suggesting you do a system restore see here on how to do it System Restore - Microsoft Windows


my dad has a stupid admin account on my laptop though, therefore i am unable to do a system restore because it requires an admin password. I will try asking him but i was hoping for a way without having to know his password.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi ask him to do the restore that way he does not have to tell you but you can't make any changes with out his help I don't know how you managed to uninstall anything if he has it passworded


----------



## SugaredSnow (Sep 9, 2012)

joeten said:


> Hi ask him to do the restore that way he does not have to tell you but you can't make any changes with out his help I don't know how you managed to uninstall anything if he has it passworded


he set the password because i uninstalled stuff x:blush:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Well there you go even if I knew a way around it I would not tell you Imagine the problems you would have then better to talk nice and see if he has cooled off enough to help you


----------



## SugaredSnow (Sep 9, 2012)

joeten said:


> Well there you go even if I knew a way around it I would not tell you Imagine the problems you would have then better to talk nice and see if he has cooled off enough to help you


okay i managed to guess the password and i did the system restore but the only restore point i had was today and this is ages after i accidentally deleted a driver/program. so it failed and was pretty pointless. any other suggestions?

p.s. sorry for acting like a child earlier... i sounded so stupid now i go over what i have written.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Can you get the driver from Asus


----------



## SugaredSnow (Sep 9, 2012)

joeten said:


> Can you get the driver from Asus


I downloaded a lot of drivers that were suitable for my laptop from the Asus website but none of them solved the problem.

But I have just found a temporary solution which I might just use forever.

If I use ManyCam I can use it with most things and I can rotate the camera angle so it is perfect.

I think I might give up with finding a permanent solution and just stick with manycam. It's so hard to find anything that works, I've tried all the solutions on google and its just impossible.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

There are three to choose from so you need to look in device manager for info on which camera it has 
Azurewave Camera Driver
Azurewave Camera Driver for WIN7 32 bit

1. Please refer to below FAQ to check your camera's PID code and install the driver correctly:

ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support-

2. This driver is for below PID code:

HardwareID=USB\VID_13d3&PID_5122&MI_00

HardwareID2=USB\VID_13D3&PID_5120&MI_00

HardwareID3=USB\VID_13D3&PID_5130&MI_00
File Size 
3,47 (MBytes) 2010.06.23 update
Download from 
Global (DLM) Global 
Version V11.30.2010.0108

Description Azurewave Camera Driver
Azurewave Camera Driver

1. Please refer to below FAQ to check your camera's PID code and install the driver correctly:

ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support-

2. This driver is for below PID code:
HardwareID=USB\VID_13D3&PID_5094&MI_00
File Size 
13,42 (MBytes) 2010.02.23 update
Download from 
Global (DLM) Global P2P 
Version V061.005.200.300

Description Chicony Camera Driver
Chicony Camera Driver

1. Please refer to below FAQ to check your camera's PID code and install the driver correctly:

ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support-

2. This driver is for below PID code:
HardwareID=USB\Vid_04f2&Pid_b1E5&MI_00
File Size 
1,51 (MBytes) 2010.02.23 update
Download from 
Global (DLM) Global 
Version V11.28.2009.1201

Description Azurewave_AM-VB008 Camera Driver
Azurewave_AM-VB008 Camera Driver for Win7 32 bit
File Size 
13,39 (MBytes) 2009.12.28 update
Download from 
Global (DLM) Global P2P 
Version V6.5853.77.014

Description Suyin Camera Driver
Suyin Camera Driver for Win7 32 bit

1. Please refer to below FAQ to check your camera's PID code and install the driver correctly:

ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support-

2. This driver is for below PID code:
HardwareID=USB\Vid_064e&Pid_a111&MI_00
HardwareID2=USB\Vid_064e&Pid_f111&MI_00
HardwareID3=USB\Vid_064e&Pid_f116&MI_00
HardwareID4=USB\Vid_064e&Pid_a116&MI_00
HardwareID5=USB\Vid_064e&Pid_f115&MI_00
HardwareID6=USB\Vid_064e&Pid_a115&MI_00
HardwareID7=USB\Vid_064e&Pid_a122&MI_00
HardwareID8=USB\Vid_064e&Pid_a124&MI_00
HardwareID9=USB\Vid_064e&Pid_a136&MI_00
File Size 
3,32 (MBytes) 2009.09.11 update
Download from 
Global (DLM) Global


----------

